
Show HN: Pros/cons analysis of stocks, ETFs and mutual funds - projomni
https://www.askfinny.com/analysis
======
projomni
Trading securities (like stocks) is at an all-time high, and so is the number
of new investors. I made this tool to help new investors--it nets out the
pluses and minuses of each individual stock, ETF and mutual fund, making it
easier for investors to do their due diligence before putting their money to
work. You'll be asked to sign in after you use the tool 10 times.

